# Didn't get to see many holiday programs on TV this year



## debodun (Dec 25, 2017)

I have the programs or movies I like to watch for Christmas, but this year I only was able to watch parts or even none of them. I turn on the TV, get comfy, then fall asleep. Last night, for instance, a local channel always shows "It's a Wonderful Life" at 8 pm on Christmas eve. I got as far as when George Bailey headed for Mary Hatch's house during the welcome home party for his brother. When I woke up this morning it was almost 10:30 am. I never remember being so drowsy in past years.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 25, 2017)

Happens to me almost every night. I line up my tv selections of documentaries and comedy shows to stream from You tube, get in bed to watch for the evening, but fall asleep after maybe only 2 programs.


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 26, 2017)

Home Alone 2 was the only one we watched this year. I always watch A Christmas Story but somehow missed it this year. I saw it was on a couple of times and planned to watch but got busy doing nothing and forgot about it.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 26, 2017)

I never watched a single tv show yesterday because we were too busy.. I have everything recorded tho'  including  A wonderful Life, Seven brides, for seven brothers, Oklahoma, and other TV show specials  ...and  once everything settles down I'll get a chance to watch some of it. ...but I can't watch much tv these days..more than 2 programmes and I'm asleep regardless of what time of day it is lol


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 26, 2017)

There wasn't much worth watching on TV this year.  I saw a couple of "Christmas specials",  but that's about it.


----------

